# Promise FastTrack SX4060 Driver

## xUltra

Does anyone know where I can find the drivers for the RAID card? I have found a few download sites, however the links are broken! Any help finding compatiblity with my gentoo system would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

----------

## adaptr

I'm sorry you got stuck with such a lousy "hardware" RAID card...

----------

## xUltra

so there's no way to support it?

----------

## dsd

please post "lspci" and "lspci -n" output

----------

## xUltra

lspci

---------------------------

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-751 [Irongate] System Controller (rev 23)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-751 [Irongate] AGP Bridge (rev 01)

0000:00:03.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 15)

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 06)

0000:00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 06)

0000:00:07.4 SMBus: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 10)

0000:00:09.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20621 (FastTrak S150 SX4/FastTrak SX4000 lite) (rev 01)

0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage IIC AGP (rev 7a)

lspci -n

---------------------------

0000:00:00.0 Class 0600: 1022:7006 (rev 23)

0000:00:01.0 Class 0604: 1022:7007 (rev 01)

0000:00:03.0 Class 0200: 8086:100e (rev 02)

0000:00:04.0 Class 0200: 8086:100e (rev 02)

0000:00:07.0 Class 0601: 1106:0686 (rev 15)

0000:00:07.1 Class 0101: 1106:0571 (rev 06)

0000:00:07.2 Class 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 06)

0000:00:07.3 Class 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 06)

0000:00:07.4 Class 0c05: 1106:3057 (rev 10)

0000:00:09.0 Class 0104: 105a:6621 (rev 01)

0000:01:05.0 Class 0300: 1002:475a (rev 7a)

----------

## xUltra

bump

anyone?

----------

## dsd

i think it is easy to patch the sata_sx4 driver to support it. is this a 4-port sata controller or ..?

----------

## xUltra

no it is a 4 port eide controller.... it has support for both SuSE and Redhat..

----------

## dsd

try this patch on linux 2.6.12:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/sx4060.patch

and select the following driver in menuconfig:

-> Device Drivers

-> SCSI device support

-> SCSI low-level drivers

-> Serial ATA (SATA) support

-> Promise SATA SX4 support

----------

## DimensionX

hey i am working on fixing this same problem 

dsd useing your patch line 

+		.sht		= &pdc_ata_sht,

i get error.. so well i changed to 

to +		.sht		= &pdc_sata_sht,

and it builds but of course well it is not sata 

.. i let it build just changeing that 1 thing 

started linux up again and get 

on (lspci)

0000:00:08.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20378 (FastTrak 378/SATA 378) (r

ev 02)

0000:00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. ICE1712 [Envy24] PCI Multi-Cha

nnel I/O Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Gigabit Ethernet Controller (r

ev 13)

0000:00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ether

net Controller

0000:00:0d.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20621 (FastTrak S150 SX4/FastTra

k SX4000 lite) (rev 01)

0000:00:0e.0 Unknown mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20267 (FastTrak100/U

ltra100) (rev 02)

0000:00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev

80)

on (lspci -n)

0000:00:00.0 Class 0600: 1106:0282

0000:00:00.1 Class 0600: 1106:1282

0000:00:00.2 Class 0600: 1106:2282

0000:00:00.3 Class 0600: 1106:3282

0000:00:00.4 Class 0600: 1106:4282

0000:00:00.7 Class 0600: 1106:7282

0000:00:01.0 Class 0604: 1106:b188

0000:00:07.0 Class 0c00: 1106:3044 (rev 80)

0000:00:08.0 Class 0104: 105a:3373 (rev 02)

0000:00:09.0 Class 0401: 1412:1712 (rev 02)

0000:00:0a.0 Class 0200: 11ab:4320 (rev 13)

0000:00:0c.0 Class 0200: 100b:0020

0000:00:0d.0 Class 0104: 105a:6621 (rev 01)

0000:00:0e.0 Class 0180: 105a:4d30 (rev 02)

0000:00:0f.0 Class 0104: 1106:3149 (rev 80)

0000:00:0f.1 Class 0101: 1106:0571 (rev 06)

0000:00:10.0 Class 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 81)

0000:00:10.1 Class 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 81)

0000:00:10.2 Class 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 81)

0000:00:10.3 Class 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 81)

0000:00:10.4 Class 0c03: 1106:3104 (rev 86)

0000:00:11.0 Class 0601: 1106:3227

0000:00:18.0 Class 0600: 1022:1100

0000:00:18.1 Class 0600: 1022:1101

0000:00:18.2 Class 0600: 1022:1102

0000:00:18.3 Class 0600: 1022:1103

0000:01:00.0 Class 0300: 1002:4e48

0000:01:00.1 Class 0380: 1002:4e68

on (dmesg)

libata version 1.11 loaded.

sata_promise version 1.01

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

sata_promise PATA port found

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000016200 ctl 0xFFFFC20000016238 bmdma 0x0 irq 185

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000016280 ctl 0xFFFFC200000162B8 bmdma 0x0 irq 185

ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000016300 ctl 0xFFFFC20000016338 bmdma 0x0 irq 185

ata1: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi0 : sata_promise

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_promise

ATA: abnormal status 0x8 on port 0xFFFFC2000001631C

ata3: disabling port

scsi2 : sata_promise

sata_via version 1.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.0, from 10 to 1

sata_via(0000:00:0f.0): routed to hard irq line 1

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC400 ctl 0xC002 bmdma 0xB000 irq 177

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xB800 ctl 0xB402 bmdma 0xB008 irq 177

ata4: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi3 : sata_via

ata5: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi4 : sata_via

sata_sx4 version 0.7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

ata6: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000140200 ctl 0xFFFFC20000140238 bmdma 0x0 irq 185

ata7: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000140280 ctl 0xFFFFC200001402B8 bmdma 0x0 irq 185

ata8: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000140300 ctl 0xFFFFC20000140338 bmdma 0x0 irq 185

ata9: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000140380 ctl 0xFFFFC200001403B8 bmdma 0x0 irq 185

ata6: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:4b01 84:4000 85:3469 86:0801 87:4000 88:203f

ata6: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/100, 234441648 sectors:

ata6(0): applying bridge limits

ata6: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi5 : sata_sx4

ata7: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:4b01 84:4000 85:3469 86:0801 87:4000 88:203f

ata7: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/100, 234441648 sectors:

ata7(0): applying bridge limits

ata7: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi6 : sata_sx4

ata8: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:203f

ata8: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/100, 234441648 sectors: lba48

ata8(0): applying bridge limits

ata8: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100 

scsi7 : sata_sx4

ATA: abnormal status 0x8 on port 0xFFFFC2000014039C

ata9: disabling port

scsi8 : sata_sx4

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD1200JB-00C  Rev: 16.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD1200JB-00C  Rev: 16.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD1200JB-00G  Rev: 08.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host5/bus0/target0/lun0:<3>ata6: command timeout

ata6: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

ata6: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

SCSI error : <5 0 0 0> return code = 0x8000002

sda: Current: sense key=0xb

    ASC=0x47 ASCQ=0x0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

ata6: command timeout

ata6: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

ata6: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

SCSI error : <5 0 0 0> return code = 0x8000002

sda: Current: sense key=0xb

    ASC=0x47 ASCQ=0x0

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi5, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdb: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host6/bus0/target0/lun0:<3>ata7: command timeout

ata7: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

ata7: called with no error (51)!

SCSI error : <6 0 0 0> return code = 0x8000002

sdb: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x4

end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0

ata7: command timeout

ata7: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

ata7: called with no error (51)!

SCSI error : <6 0 0 0> return code = 0x8000002

sdb: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x4

end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi6, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdc: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sdc: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdc: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sdc: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host7/bus0/target0/lun0:<3>ata8: command timeout

ata8: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

ata8: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

SCSI error : <7 0 0 0> return code = 0x8000002

sdc: Current: sense key=0xb

    ASC=0x47 ASCQ=0x0

end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0

ata8: command timeout

ata8: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

ata8: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

SCSI error : <7 0 0 0> return code = 0x8000002

sdc: Current: sense key=0xb

    ASC=0x47 ASCQ=0x0

end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

Attached scsi disk sdc at scsi7, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

when i boot it sees that info but kernel hangs and waits 

i have not made any partitions on array 

i have found online there is partial 2.6 driver on http://majestic.lugh.de/~fs/promise/index.html

is all this what is basically in the 2.6 kernel? i am just starting to look into what code is in kernel / what is in this file located on website

would like to know how that can be built .. let me know if that helps/if anyone makes progress

i would like to help find a solution for this it seems not to far away

----------

## dsd

ok, looks like it got close but not close enough. it detected 3 western digital 120GB hard disks which look like they are on your sx4060 controller but was unable to read anything (i.e. partition table or lack of one) from the disks.

the driver which promise provide is not the same as the one in the kernel, it is (mostly) closed source and seems to be unreliable on some hardware. as well as that, its only available for 2.4 (although it looks like some early 2.6 work is available on the site you linked to).

if you just want to get your controller up and running, you might be best going for 2.4 and trying the promise drivers. if you would like to help extend the open-source sata_sx4 driver for your card by testing more patches then let me know and i will contact the developer. (shouldnt be too much work, but depends when he can find the time...)

----------

## DimensionX

I have just started building a data storage server.. my own personal project .. and decided to go with this promise sx4060 card

so now just have more challenge to that project (-;

so I am definitley up for testing .. and would have the time everyday to do so.  testing for  (if it works)/ speed / reliablility

----------

## xUltra

I also bought the SX4060 card for a local network data storage server, and am willing to test it.

----------

## dsd

ok, please send me an email (dsd@gentoo.org) and we'll go from there

----------

## imp

Driver from the following site works, at least the one for 2.4.X kernels used with 2.4.32-hardened i installed on this Gentoo machine:

http://majestic.lugh.de/~fs/promise/index.html

Maybe I'll try out the 2.6 version later...

----------

## FishNiX

i also have this card and would love to get it working...

the above mentioned site seems to be down.  anyone get this to work with 2.6 yet?

id be will to do some testing as well.

cheers!

----------

## sabbat

Well bugger...i really wish i would have searched for these posts before removing windows from that server.

This is the first piece of hardware i've run into without linux support.  kinda sucky if you ask me.

I though these were a fairly common card??  Surely they can't ALL be windows users, can they???

I'd really love to get this card going in Gentoo, make my boss eat his own words.

----------

## FishNiX

it is supported under Redhat 9.0, and some older versions of SUSE and Turbo...

after getting frustrated, im running it under redhat 9, works like a champ.  ive already built 2x250GB and 1x100GB encrypted containers which are mounted via loopback devices and shared out through SAMBA and NFS.

ive managed to copy a few hundred GIGs to it so far...

cheers!

----------

## sabbat

I'd almost rather go back to windows than to Red Hat.

There's no way to get a Red Hat driver working on another distro??

I thought that was the whole idea of this Open Source Community.  Share and share alike

----------

## dsd

on redhat, does it use the open source sata_sx4 driver, or have they hacked the closed source one into shape? check with "ls -l /sys/block/sda/device/driver" where sda is a sx4060-attached disk

----------

## FishNiX

yeah, the problem is that promise doenst believe in that.... the drivers are proprietary binaries.    :Evil or Very Mad: 

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Promise FastTrak SX4000 Linux Driver Version 1.01.00.58 (8.Sep.2004)

FastTrak: Installed FastTrak SX4000 Local DIMM - 64MB

scsi0 : FastTrak SX4000

  Vendor: Promise   Model: 4 Disk RAID5      Rev: 1.10

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sda: 1171874880 512-byte hdwr sectors (600000 MB)

 sda: sda1

----------

## radr

sabbat my friend..    

dont you give up on me bro..   im sure we can get an answer for you that doesnt require windows..

i wish promise would come around and let the fOSS community have the specs so a proper driver could be written

----------

## FishNiX

well, redhat isnt (quite) windows, i sent promise an email regarding releasing the specs or new drivers for 2.6, but (not suprisingly) i havent heard back from them... ill be sure to buy a better card (ie from practically any vendor except promise)  next time.

----------

## exklusve

I just got off the phone with an assclown from Promise...

When asking about drivers I pretty much got the responce "fuck you very much"

No ETA on any new drivers, etc, etc etc..........

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## FishNiX

the assclowns are coming! the assclowns are coming!   :Laughing: 

<OT>

sorry i couldnt resist... speaking of assclowns, have any of you noticed how Oracle is becoming the M$ of the enterprise?    :Evil or Very Mad: 

</OT>

----------

